# Apple Watch et Appel d’urgence aux secours



## Membre supprimé 40703 (13 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,

je souhaiterais offrir une Apple Watch ( je ne sais pas encore quel modèle) et j’aimerais savoir si l’appel d’urgence automatique  aux secours en cas de chute fonctionne en France où est-ce une fonction réservée à d’autres pays?


----------



## martine87 (13 Octobre 2020)

Salut, 
À ce que je sache, toutes les fonctionnalités des produits d'Apple marchent très bien en France. Et l'appel d'urgence peut servir à toutes les situations d'urgences qui peuvent se présenter, pas seulement en cas de chute.


----------



## naas (13 Octobre 2020)

Ce n'est pas à proprement parlé un appel aux secours, c'est un appel aux proches, de plus l'autonomie de la montre n'a rien mais alors rien a voir avec les bracelets anti chute. perso j'ai mis en route cette fonction qui pour l'instant ... n'a jamais  déclenché


----------



## fousfous (13 Octobre 2020)

naas a dit:


> Ce n'est pas à proprement parlé un appel aux secours, c'est un appel aux proches, de plus l'autonomie de la montre n'a rien mais alors rien a voir avec les bracelets anti chute. perso j'ai mis en route cette fonction qui pour l'instant ... n'a jamais  déclenché


Si ça appel bien les secours si tu ne réponds pas. Et pour avoir testé ça détecte très bien les vrais chutes!


----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (13 Octobre 2020)

Justement, c'est ce qui est spécifié sur le site d'Apple : il y a d'un côté l'appel à un proche, et de l'autre l'appel aux services d'urgence, avec transmission des coordonnées (latitude et longitude). Et c'est cette dernière fonction dont j'aimerais savoir si elle est fonctionne en France. Est-ce que le SAMU ou le SDIS peuvent recevoir ce type d'appel automatique et intervenir?
Voici le texte présent sur le site d'Apple :


> Si votre Apple Watch ne détecte aucun mouvement de votre part​
> Si votre Apple Watch détecte que vous êtes immobile pendant une minute environ, elle lance un compte à rebours de 30 secondes pendant lequel elle émet des vibrations et une sonnerie d’alerte. La sonnerie devient de plus en plus forte afin que vous ou une personne située à proximité puissiez l’entendre. Si vous ne souhaitez pas appeler les services d’urgence, touchez Annuler. À la fin du compte à rebours, l’Apple Watch contacte automatiquement les services d’urgence.
> Une fois la communication établie, l’Apple Watch diffuse un message audio qui informe les services d’urgence que vous avez fait une chute. Votre montre communique votre position en précisant vos coordonnées (latitude et longitude). Si vous avez activé le réglage Partager lors d’un appel d’urgence dans votre fiche médicale, celle-ci est également automatiquement transférée aux services d’urgence. Lors de la première diffusion, le volume audio est au maximum, mais celui-ci est ensuite réduit afin que vous, ou quiconque se trouvant à proximité, puissiez parler à la personne qui a répondu à l’appel d’urgence. Le message est lu en boucle jusqu’à ce que vous touchiez « Arrêter le message enregistré » ou que l’un des interlocuteurs raccroche.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2020)

Je pense que cela fonctionne en France 
Le mieux est de contacter Apple pour avoir la certitude


----------



## naas (15 Octobre 2020)

en fait apple envoie un TEXTO avec la position GPS de l'appel, donc il faut que le cerveau de l'opérateur en face qui reçoit sur le 114 (penser à le configurer en tant que contact d'urgence)  puisse en faire quelque chose ou qu'une machine interprété automatiquement ce texto.
source


----------



## Fonzerelli (1 Octobre 2022)

Quelle Apple Watch _Cellular_ permet d'appeler les secours *sans forfait AW *?
Series 4 en Suisse : ne fonctionne pas.

Les infos que j'ai trouvées : 

dès la Series 5, il est possible d'appeler les urgences également à l'étranger. Il faut que la montre ait été configurée pour utiliser le mode cellulaire même s'il n'y a pas de forfait actif.
Comment appeler les urgences si on n'est pas chez un opérateur qui propose le forfait (Free, Bouygues, Salt en Suisse etc.) ?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Tu parles d'une montre qui n'est pas reliée à un iphone ?


----------



## Fonzerelli (12 Octobre 2022)

Une montre qui est configurée avec un iPhone mais pas à proximité de celui-ci…


----------

